# Pickyish Eater



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

Well it seems the more expensive certain treats are or the more time comsuming it is to make certain treats, fiona only seems to like regular things like sunflower seed which is included in her everydiet and natural peanuts, which she gets sparingly. but I want her to like good things for her like carrots and veggies, and she hardly ever eats them, she'll maybe take a nibble then leave it. Is there anyways I can give her the good stuff?


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

What veggies...my girls love lettuce of all kinds...

sunflower seeds are fatty. watch them. Plus they have an addicting quality.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

My Bear LOVES Lettuce!


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

poor thing she's just like me, addictive to the fatty stuff. do you know of any unusual vegtables good for them i could try?


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Broccoli
Carrots
Cucumbers
Peas - Especially frozen for those hot summer days 
Romaine lettuce 
Spinach

I got that off th sticky in healt section.

Personally, i'd stay away from corn. except popcorn, its terrible.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

okay thanks!


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

oh and matt, how in the world do you just pop up at random times? haha I was typing up a reply(your reply wasnt posted when i read the responses) then i click send and you're one ahead of me. and i've had that happen about 3 times now haha


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Out of curiosity, chrisstrikeagain, why do you say corn is terrible? I assume you're talking about non-dried corn.

Most of my rats seem to enjoy frozen veggies over cooked. How did you give them to her, taralyncouture?

Lettuce is great, but try and stay away from Iceberg. It's mostly water, has no nutritional value and may cause diarrhea. Other lettuces are GREAT!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a thing against corn...its nondigestible or hard to digest and I don't know if it was nutritional value. DRIED, I'd never do with my girls...but they don't like it anyway.

I guess I'd consider cooked corn for them. but I myself don't even eat it. if its hard to digest,why eat it...like rawhide.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my girls LOVE corn... frozen, cobs or cooked... but they wont touch carrot unless its frozen!! the only cooked veggie i give them is mashed potato... every other veggie is either fresh or frozen, which is what they prefer.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

My boys LOVE corn, Brocolli, Peas, nuts, sunflower seeds, EVERYTHING!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

... corn is BAD? my babies absolutely love corn, and by the way, my Lulu was picky until she saw Piggle eating all of the good stuff and her thieving little ratty instincts kicked in and she began stealing the food from piggle haha.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

okay good. thats reason number 634872364 i need to get another. lol


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> why eat it


have you ever had corn on the cob a.k.a. fresh corn? It's heaven on a stick lol. Greens are probably better for ratties anyway but YOU should taste the awesomeness of CORN lol. Hard to digest.....it's worth it!


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

MopyDream44 said:


> > why eat it
> 
> 
> have you ever had corn on the cob a.k.a. fresh corn? It's heaven on a stick lol. Greens are probably better for ratties anyway but YOU should taste the awesomeness of CORN lol. Hard to digest.....it's worth it!


fresh corn is the best<3 haha


----------

